# Study the Epistle of James with Poole



## dildaysc (Dec 6, 2014)

I am just beginning the translation of Poole's _Synopsis_ on the Epistle of James (The Matthew Poole Project | Prolegomena to James). If you are interested in a detailed study of this important epistle, this would be a good time to begin to follow along.


----------

